# Advanced level psychomotor tests are going away



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2021)

In 2023 the national registry has announced plans to sunset the advanced level psychomotor exam. That means that advanced EMTs and paramedics will no longer have to perform a skills exam at the conclusion of their program. Skills will be verified through the portfolio process, the same way paramedics are doing it now, and the cognitive exam will become significantly longer. The advanced EMT exam will be a three hour test with 170 items and the paramedic exam will have a time limit of 3 1/2 hours with between 130 and 190 items.

this is set to start between April and June 2023.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 12, 2021)

Any thoughts on this? I felt like the psychomotor exam was kind of unnecessary so I think this is a good thing.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 12, 2021)

Having to do two skills testing sessions at the conclusion of paramedic programs is burdensome for both the students and educators. Good riddance.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 26, 2021)

Seems very reasonable to do this, the ALS psychomotor going the same way as Step 2 CS. If the EMT course were a bit longer, it would make sense to do the same with EMT!


----------

